# CSX Renumbering



## battalion51 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this, but CSX has been renumbering its ex-Conrail SD80MACs from the 800 series into the 4500 series. Does anyone know why this change is happening? Is there any indication that the SD70MACs in the 700 series will be making a move as well?


----------

